# How Would You Fix the Wizards?



## RollWithEm

How do you feel about the Wiz retaining Randy Wittman as head coach?

Who would you consider the Wizards core players at this time?

How would you instill a winning culture?

What would you do with the 3rd and 32nd picks?

What trades would you make?

Would you consider using your amnesty on Andray Blatche?

How would you handle Rashard Lewis and his partially guaranteed contract?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/washington.htm


----------



## Bogg

Wall, Nene, and the pick to Orlando for Howard. Buy-out Rashard for the reduced cost and amnesty Blatche to make room for signing Williams. Become the Knicks South. Beltway 'Bockers, if you will.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Wall, Nene, and the pick to Orlando for Howard. Buy-out Rashard for the reduced cost and amnesty Blatche to make room for signing Williams. Become the Knicks South. Beltway 'Bockers, if you will.


That's one of the craziest things I've ever heard... but I think I love it. The numbers actually work out on that idea. The Wizards would have enough money to offer a max deal (with a little under 700K to spare) to DWill after making those other moves you suggested. Also, Orlando simply will not get a better deal than that for Dwight. In fact, they might have to throw in their #19 pick just to make it fair.


----------



## Floods

*How do you feel about the Wiz retaining Randy Wittman as head coach?*

Whatever.

*Who would you consider the Wizards core players at this time?*

John Wall, but only by default. His numbers blow. Wizards really can't afford to **** up at #3.

*How would you instill a winning culture?*

Trade the entire team.

*What would you do with the 3rd and 32nd picks?*

If MKG is there at 3, waste no time. 32, BPA.

*What trades would you make?*

It's probably too early to give up on Wall, and 3's untouchable (unless a star is coming back). Other than that, I'm listening.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Andray Blatche?*

No doubt.

*How would you handle Rashard Lewis and his partially guaranteed contract?*

Let it expire.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Sign low-budget role players to 1 year deals depending on need.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> That's one of the craziest things I've ever heard... but I think I love it. The numbers actually work out on that idea. The Wizards would have enough money to offer a max deal (with a little under 700K to spare) to DWill after making those other moves you suggested. Also, Orlando simply will not get a better deal than that for Dwight. In fact, they might have to throw in their #19 pick just to make it fair.


.....and in order to make _this_ fair, I have to admit I plagiarized the vast majority of that from Munro. It's just too sensible to not love it.


----------



## RollWithEm

DWill, Howard, Vesely, Crawford, Seraphin, is certainly a work in progress. Maybe they could use their MLE on a guy like Grant Hill just to bring another solid veteran presence to that team/locker room.


----------



## Ben

I *love* that idea. D-Will and Dwight would come to Washington I'd guess, and players would love to play with them. If not for the prospect of championships, playing next to Deron and Dwight is going to get them a big future payday.


----------



## Dre

_How do you feel about the Wiz retaining Randy Wittman as head coach?_

Them going on that streak at the end of the year proved they started listening to him and he has their ear for now. If not for that I would've suggested he move on, so why not give him another year why they continue to rebuild.

*Who would you consider the Wizards core players at this time?*

John Wall, Chris Singleton, Jordan Crawford, Vesely, the 3rd pick, Booker or Seraphin (one is fairly expendable).
*
How would you instill a winning culture?*

Get rid of Blatche, and that's the last of the knuckleheads. After that just make sure whoever comes on from now on is a good choice from that perspective.
*
What would you do with the 3rd and 32nd picks?*

I'm preferential to Thomas Robinson but Gilchrist would be a rich man's Gerald Henderson and bring a workman's vibe (especially coming off a college title) that would singlehandedly put everyone's eyes on the ball.
*

32nd?...Best player available.
What trades would you make?*

This is a young team. I like Nene but he's not young. See if you can try to get a vet team (Rockets?) to offload a couple young pieces for him.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Andray Blatche?
*
Yesterday

*How would you handle Rashard Lewis and his partially guaranteed contract?*

I'd let it expire next year and go after a big time free agent in 2013, or if you can find an all-star caliber player to switch his salary with trade him.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Backup point guard, and whatever you don't draft at 3 try to find a short term option that isn't too old and expensive.


----------



## Dre

And well yeah Dwight and Deron would be dope but it's just not realistic.


----------



## LA68

Bad contracts have to have a place to die and Charlotte can only take so many !


----------



## LA68

RollWithEm said:


> How do you feel about the Wiz retaining Randy Wittman as head coach?


 NBA teams need strong willed coaches. This isn't one of them



> Who would you consider the Wizards core player at this time?


 John Wall.



> How would you instill a winning culture?


Take a slow cruise around the world because its gonna take a few years for those bad contracts to expire.



> What would you do with the 3rd and 32nd picks?


Beal, someone in the backcourt should be able to shoot the ball. The other pick on the best swing player since they are loaded up front.



> What trades would you make?


 To make trades, you have to have players people want. 



> Would you consider using your amnesty on Andray Blatche?


 He can play when healthy, its just the wrong position. He's not made to stand in the paint. He has had good games. I saw a close game with Boston where he really was intense and into it. He's like Rasheed who also was traded away by Wash and won a ring somewhere else. Some other coach will pick him up and get 15/9 out of him.



> How would you handle Rashard Lewis and his partially guaranteed contract?


He can knock down threes and he's still tall. They could have the tallest frontline in the league. Only one year left anyways.



> How would you approach free agency?


Their biggest problem is front office and coach. Those won't be solved anytime soon so its moot.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/washington.htm[/QUOTE]


----------



## RollWithEm

*Wizards*

*Coach*: I don't think any coach currently in Washington is really the longterm answer. Is Randy Wittman so bad that he will damage the development of his young players? I don't think so. I guess that means he'll do for now.

*Current Roster*: I really like Kevin Seraphin. He's got a nice pair of moves going over his left shoulder (jump hook and then step through lay-up as a secondary). He has a nice fundamentally sound jumper that's good out to 17 feet. His shot-blocking and paint protection improved dramatically in his second season. I think he's a keeper for them. 

On the complete opposite end of the spectrum, you have Jordan Crawford. For a guy with his usage rate, his True Shooting percentage is off-the-charts bad. You can hardly locate a more inefficient scorer in this league. He's an end-of-the-bench player at best.

Somewhere in the middle of those two extremes, you have Jan Vesely, Trevor Booker, and Chris Singleton. Vesely and Booker are both really good per minute rebounders. If Nene was a better rebounder, that could actually be this young team's calling card in the short term. Vesely also has the makings of a good defender if he learns a little more about footwork. Singleton often looked a little in-over-his-head this season. He's got talent, but he desperately needs to be coached up.

John Wall is still an enigma in my mind. This season he stopped shooting threes, raised his FG% and FT% slightly, and increased both his assists and turnovers slightly. This all added up to a 2 point jump in his PER. That's not bad for his second season, but it's also not near great. He needs some veteran leadership in the worst way. More on this later.

*Amnesty Clause*: There seems to be universal agreement that they need Blatche out of that locker room. I think they will amnesty him if they can't find a trading partner before the draft.

*Rashard Lewis' Situation*: I believe that he will be waved (in order to save both the owner and their team salary cap over $9 mil this year) if they can't find a trade suitor for him by June 30th.

*Possible Trades*: With the exception of the Nene/Wall for Howard deal (which I do love for both teams, but which will not happen), the trade chip they have with the highest value is probably their #3 pick. Do they really need another project player when their second best player is 30? I don't think so. I would prefer to see them maximize their return on investment by trading that one to a team looking to move up for Drummond/MKG. Let's look at a few scenarios that might make some sense if they can't trade Lewis or Blatche:
Al Horford for the #3 and Jordan Crawford (Wizards will have plenty enough cap space after the Lewis and Blatche moves)
Anderson Varejao and the #24 for the #3
Andre Iguodala for the #3 and Jordan Crawford
DeMar DeRozan and Ed Davis for the #3 and Jordan Crawford
Klay Thompson and the #7 for Jordan Crawford and the #3
Maybe even Tyreke Evans straight up for the #3
*Free Agency*: Picking up some veterans who have been in winning atmospheres will be big for this team this offseason. Some of those guys who can probably be had pretty cheaply would be Keyon Dooling (a decent enough mentor for Wall), Mike Bibby (ditto), Ronnie Price (same here), Shannon Brown (would start for this team at SG), Jared Jeffries (plays the game the right way), Grant Hill (ditto), DeShawn Stevenson (could show this young team a little about defensive intensity and grit... could also show them about kitchen ATMs, public intoxication, and neck tats), Ben Wallace (good influence on the young bigs when it comes to work ethic).

In terms of free agents designed to help this team win now... well... those would only come into play if the Dwight/Deron moves outlined earlier in this thread came to fruition.

*If They Keep the #3*: I really don't think they need another project like Drummond. I think they take whichever of MKG and TRob doesn't go #2.


----------



## Porn Player

The Wizards are difficult. They don't seem to lack the talent ala Bobcats, but they probably have the most detrimental culture in the NBA. 

If MKG is available, you take him. Could he play the 2 spot? Wall, MKG, Vesely would be fast, big and full of hustle. If MKG is gone and Thomas Robinson is available, I'd take him. 

Drummond is the exact player they need to stay away from. 

Blatche should get his ass amnestied. The guy is ruining the career projection of a lot of talented kids. 

With Nene, Wall and #3 this team has some very attractive pieces. It's a shame Nene is probably going to be past it by the time this teams talent actually comes to fruition. 

Dwayne Casey would be the perfect coach for this team. I'm glad he already has a gig otherwise they would be running hard at him in my opinion. 

At #32 they should target Fab Melo or Tony Wroten.


----------



## Porn Player

^ All of that said, it comes back to the culture for me. They could make good moves and still stay terrible unless the philosophy from the office above changes and leaks down into the team ethos.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Wizards*



RollWithEm said:


> *Possible Trades*: With the exception of the Nene/Wall for Howard deal (which I do love for both teams, but which will not happen), the trade chip they have with the highest value is probably their #3 pick. Do they really need another project player when their second best player is 30? I don't think so. I would prefer to see them maximize their return on investment by trading that one to a team looking to move up for Drummond/MKG. Let's look at a few scenarios that might make some sense if they can't trade Lewis or Blatche:
> Al Horford for the #3 and Jordan Crawford (Wizards will have plenty enough cap space after the Lewis and Blatche moves)
> Anderson Varejao and the #24 for the #3
> Andre Iguodala for the #3 and Jordan Crawford
> DeMar DeRozan and Ed Davis for the #3 and Jordan Crawford
> Klay Thompson and the #7 for Jordan Crawford and the #3
> Maybe even Tyreke Evans straight up for the #3


Weren't you saying this team should have hopes for a title in 5 years? None of that remotely even puts them firmly in the playoffs.

That's what I'm talking about with you overrating Nene. He's a nice player, but you don't try to accelerate anything because he's on the roster. He's a placeholder as far as I'm concerned. If he was that great the Nuggets wouldn't have continued onto the playoffs with his replacement coming off the bench.

The move to make is take it slow...continue to get favorable draft picks and save money. Taking on Igoudala or Varejao is the complete opposite. 

I do love that Derozan and Davis deal though.


----------



## Porn Player

I love that deal too.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Wizards*



Dre said:


> Weren't you saying this team should have hopes for a title in 5 years? None of that remotely even puts them firmly in the playoffs.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about with you overrating Nene. He's a nice player, but you don't try to accelerate anything because he's on the roster. He's a placeholder as far as I'm concerned. If he was that great the Nuggets wouldn't have continued onto the playoffs with his replacement coming off the bench.
> 
> The move to make is take it slow...continue to get favorable draft picks and save money. Taking on Igoudala or Varejao is the complete opposite.
> 
> I do love that Derozan and Davis deal though.


All of this overrating Nene talk. I have never overrated him. Typically, I do not overrate any players. I'm very tied to production and what I see out on the floor. I am saying that Nene is a good building block to a winning organization. He is an extremely high field goal percentage guy who is a very capable defender and a semi-decent rebounder. Put him next to another guy who's very similar, like Al Horford in that first trade I suggested, and I think the Wizards are one solid SG away from being a top 4 team in the East in 2 years. Continue adding pieces, allow Seraphin, Vesely, Singleton, and Booker to develop, draft well, and they can absolutely be a title contender in 5 years.

For reference, here is the Thunder's line-up 5 years ago:

PG Earl Watson/Luke Ridnour
SG Kevin Durant/Delonte West
SF Jeff Green/Wally Szczerbiak/Damien Wilkins
PF Nick Collison/Kurt Thomas
C Chris Wilcox/Johan Petro/Robert Swift

Were they 5 years away from winning a title? Sure looks like they were.


----------



## Porn Player

Quick question - do the Wizards actually have any fans on this site?


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Quick question - do the Wizards actually have any fans on this site?


I do not align myself with any 1 team in particular, and the Wizards are in my top 10 favorite league pass teams to watch. Does that make me the biggest Wizards fan here?


----------



## Porn Player

I believe so. I never realised how poor a fan base the team seems to have.


----------



## Floods

Pretty sure Dre's a Wizards/Mavs fan.


----------



## Porn Player

Dre likes basketball?


----------



## Floods

Obviously not, if he's a Wizards fan.


----------



## Porn Player

:2ti:

Dre's lurking. He mad.


----------



## Dre

I've forgotten more about basketball than you will ever know PP and you know it


----------



## Dre

How a mod gonna be a troll though? Am I "mad" or am I doing what I'm supposed to as a CM because people in red like you don't wear the colors right. I'm bored at work...grow up diet R-Star


----------



## Porn Player

Dre said:


> I've forgotten more about basketball than you will ever know PP and you know it


I certainly do know a lot of things, unfortunately for you, that is not one of them.


----------



## Porn Player

Dre said:


> How a mod gonna be a troll though? Am I "mad" or am I doing what I'm supposed to as a CM because people in red like you don't wear the colors right. I'm bored at work...grow up diet R-Star


:laugh:

Good work Sheila.


----------



## RollWithEm

Just noticed that the Wizards don't have any mods who aren't community mods. Does anyone, other than myself, even watch their games?


----------



## Floods

I don't think their games are televised.


----------



## RollWithEm

Floods said:


> I don't think their games are televised.


----------



## Floods

You think those are _Wizards_ games you're watching...?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Camus?*



Floods said:


> You think those are _Wizards_ games you're watching...?


Is this an existential question?


----------



## Floods

Nevermind. I've already said too much.


----------



## Dre

I watched the Wizards more than the Mavs before I got league pass


----------



## Ben

RollWithEm said:


> Just noticed that the Wizards don't have any mods who aren't community mods. Does anyone, other than myself, even watch their games?


I tend to watch 2 or 3 games a night because of League Pass, so yeah, I watched a few.


----------



## Adam

Take all the money they have and throw it at Phil Jackson. When he says no, throw it at the next biggest legend. They need a legendary name to be their GM and give their team an identity (preferably a defensive one). Anything else will just be hit or miss for perpetuity.


----------



## Dre

Yeah like when we did Jordan here...


----------



## Adam

Dre said:


> Yeah like when we did Jordan here...


A legendary coach/GM bro. Not a legendary player with no experience. 17 years ago Miami hired Pat Riley. We've only missed the playoffs 3 times since then.


----------



## Basel

Adam said:


> Take all the money they have and throw it at Phil Jackson. When he says no, throw it at the next biggest legend. They need a legendary name to be their GM and give their team an identity (preferably a defensive one). Anything else will just be hit or miss for perpetuity.


Who do you think is the next biggest legend around to throw money at?


----------



## Adam

Basel said:


> Who do you think is the next biggest legend around to throw money at?


I don't actually think the Phil Jackson thing is crazy. Miami got Riley by making him part owner and GM. Give Phil part ownership. The Wizards are one of the legendary teams in history. They have talent and are in a big city. They can get Phil if he wants back in the league. If not Phil then it should be Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## Dre

I know I was being an ass lol, I just don't necessarily think that way is the only alternative to being a directionless franchise. The Thunder have done well building themselves back up with just good management, doesn't necessarily have to be a Riley/Heat situation.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Wizards*



RollWithEm said:


> All of this overrating Nene talk. I have never overrated him. Typically, I do not overrate any players. I'm very tied to production and what I see out on the floor. I am saying that Nene is a good building block to a winning organization. He is an extremely high field goal percentage guy who is a very capable defender and a semi-decent rebounder. Put him next to another guy who's very similar, like Al Horford in that first trade I suggested, and I think the Wizards are one solid SG away from being a top 4 team in the East in 2 years. Continue adding pieces, allow Seraphin, Vesely, Singleton, and Booker to develop, draft well, and they can absolutely be a title contender in 5 years.
> 
> For reference, here is the Thunder's line-up 5 years ago:
> 
> PG Earl Watson/Luke Ridnour
> SG Kevin Durant/Delonte West
> SF Jeff Green/Wally Szczerbiak/Damien Wilkins
> PF Nick Collison/Kurt Thomas
> C Chris Wilcox/Johan Petro/Robert Swift
> 
> Were they 5 years away from winning a title? Sure looks like they were.


Nene is nice but won't he be 35 in 5 years, by which point you'll need a new 4 and if you're right on the cusp and don't have salary space or a high pick how do you get him?

My point is he's a nice stopgap but you don't get him and feel like you have to accelerate anything, or feel like you're 5 years away from a title despite not even having another all-star...they're better off continuing to just put young pieces together as they've done. Some middling Igoudala move makes no sense. 

I can see where you're going with the "production on the floor" talk, it will make them a feisty team for a couple years but ultimately they'll have a long shelf life and Wall can bolt after his first contract.


----------



## RollWithEm

Thomas Robinson, Bradley Beal and Michael Kidd-Gilchrist to work out for Wizards this week



> “I think that I’ll be the most ready to go out of the group,” Robinson said last week in Chicago. “I think that my game is stuff that you really can’t teach, like rebounding, playing hard, so. I think that will help me at the next level.”
> 
> Beal smiled when asked how he and Kidd-Gilchrist, a former Southeastern Conference rival, find themselves battling once again after dueling in some capacity for past few years. “It’s competition,” Beal said. “I’ve played against him almost all of my life and throughout high school and through college. I think we kind of know each other’s game and we’ve both improved in most areas.”


----------



## Dre

I made a draft for another site and saw the MKG light. That's probably what they do


----------



## Wade County

I think they go MKG also. Wizards are in need of SG/SF help, so either him or Beal should fit well here.


----------



## RollWithEm

Chad Ford's latest mock draft has the Bobcats taking Thomas Robinson if they can't move the pick:


> The Bobcats are actively talking to teams about trading the No. 2 pick. Why? Not only is there no franchise player at No. 2, but I'm told there's a bit of a split right now in Charlotte between taking Robinson or Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Sources say Michael Jordan isn't sold on building around the limited offensive arsenal of Kidd-Gilchrist, but the team also has questions about how high Robinson's ceiling is.
> 
> I think MKG is the second best prospect in the class, but it's very close between him, Robinson and Bradley Beal. If the Bobcats keep the pick and take Robinson, they'd be getting a super-athletic, physical 4 who should be an instant upgrade over Tyrus Thomas and D.J. White.


This is the first inkling I have seen from a credible source that MKG might slip to the Wizards. I think they have to snatch him up if he falls.


----------



## hroz

How do you feel about the Wiz retaining Randy Wittman as head coach?
I would get someone new if possible.

Who would you consider the Wizards core players at this time?
Wall. But he needs shooters around him if available.

How would you instill a winning culture?
Good positive veteran presence.

What would you do with the 3rd and 32nd picks?
Kidd or Robinson

What trades would you make?
Trade a young gun for Prince. 

Would you consider using your amnesty on Andray Blatche?
Yes. Do it. Unless a trade is available.

How would you handle Rashard Lewis and his partially guaranteed contract?
Not much you can do but let it expire. 

How would you approach free agency?
Depending on who is picked up in #3 Asik or Eric Gordon i would make a run at. 
If the money is available.


----------



## RollWithEm

So now that they decided to go the veteran route and considering the amnesty of Blatche is inevitable, there current line-up looks like this:

PG John Wall/Shelvin Mack (assuming they pick up his option)
SG Jordan Crawford
SF Trevor Ariza/Jan Vesely/Chris Singleton
PF Nene/Kevin Seraphin/Trevor Booker
C Emeka Okafor

Trading the #3 for a veteran SG makes all the sense in the world because they have to compete now that they have postured themselves in this way. Everyone has focused on Harden which is a best case scenario situation, of course. But if thinks with the Thunder don't work out, I think a signed-and-traded Eric Gordon is a perfectly acceptable alternative for that pick.


----------



## RollWithEm

So the Wiz got their guy at 3 (*Satoransky* is just a stash-and-see pick). That is a very nice young team.

PG John Wall/Shelvin Mack (assuming they pick up his option)
SG *Bradley Beal*/Jordan Crawford
SF Trevor Ariza/Jan Vesely/Chris Singleton
PF Nene/Kevin Seraphin/Trevor Booker
C Emeka Okafor

In free agency, I would look to add a veteran back-up PG to spell Wall at times. Other than that, I look for this team to be in contention for the 7th or 8th seed in the East immediately. They will probably have the biggest jump in win total of any team this coming season.


----------



## jericho

This team should be more enjoyable to follow and watch than it has been for a while. Really decent job assembling a more mature, focused group of players. I still see a pretty low talent quotient. This edition of the Wizards will play smarter and and play better defense. I don't see how they'll outscore many teams, though. 

Figure Wall puts up 16-17 ppg, and not terribly efficiently. Nene, Ariza and Beal could all easily be in the 10-14 ppg category, but they won't all be in the high end of that range. Nene is solid but quite unspectacular and just has never had much consistent fire in his belly on offense, despite his nifty footwork and quick hands. You're in good shape if Ariza is your 5th or 6th best player but the Wiz actually need him to shoot a lot. And I just don't know what to expect from Beal in his first year. He projects to be a very nice fit next to Wall, but I expect him to make a slow start toward being any kind of impact player.


----------



## Porn Player

Wizards get the perfect foil next to Wall. Great draft.


----------



## jericho

Yeah, I would have been thrilled to see Kidd-Gilchrist fall to them but Beal is the easy choice under the circumstances. If he develops into all he's expected to, he'll be a competent scorer and someone who can actually help space the floor for penetration. 

I just don't see the Wizards as playoff-ready, but a lot rides on how quickly Beal develops, whether Wall gets his mojo back and adds something to his game this summer, and how much fire and game Nene and Okafor have left. What the Wizards may lack more than anything right now is a legit lead scorer.


----------



## RollWithEm

jericho said:


> What the Wizards may lack more than anything right now is a legit lead scorer.


I think the scoring by committee approach can get them in the playoffs in the East. It's important that Wall and Beal get some tough playoff minutes under their belts early in their careers. I love a lot about what the Wizards have done this offseason. Plenty for fans to be excited about for once.


----------



## Bogg

If Dwight leaves(and I assume he'll be gone in a month or so) and Atlanta decides to dump Joe Johnson and cash out on Smith to rebuild, then Washington can make the playoffs in a division that's suddenly just Miami, so long as they defend.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Does anyone else think they need some outside shooting? Beal is supposed to provide that, but he only shot 33% from 3pt range in college.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Does anyone else think they need some outside shooting? Beal is supposed to provide that, but he only shot 33% from 3pt range in college.


Do your homework on Beal. He was forced to play SF, he hardly ever got screens run for him early in the year, he shot deep threes off the dribble fairly often early due to lack of offensive development early this season, both of the guards he played with were shoot-first types, and then his shooting percentages significantly improved later in the year (and peaked in the NCAA tournament) back up to the great shooting he showed in high school. Just look at how solid his mechanics are.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

RollWithEm said:


> Do your homework on Beal. He was forced to play SF, he hardly ever got screens run for him early in the year, he shot deep threes off the dribble fairly often early due to lack of offensive development early this season, both of the guards he played with were shoot-first types, and then his shooting percentages significantly improved later in the year (and peaked in the NCAA tournament) back up to the great shooting he showed in high school. Just look at how solid his mechanics are.


Just a thought I had when looking over their roster. Wasn't meant to be an attack on Beal.

Even if he turns out to be a good shooter, that gives them exactly one.


----------



## RollWithEm

To address their need for a shooter behind rookie Bradley Beal, the Wizards are looking at options like Courtney Lee and Roger Mason Jr. Would either be a good fit?


----------



## RollWithEm

I can't believe Blatche is still on this team. Amnesty deadline is tomorrow night.


----------



## RollWithEm

RollWithEm said:


> I can't believe Blatche is still on this team. Amnesty deadline is tomorrow night.


Now that this situation got resolved, here's their line-up:

*PG John Wall*/Shelvin Mack
*SG Bradley Beal*/Jordan Crawford
*SF Trevor Ariza*/Martell Webster/Chris Singleton
*PF Nenê*/Trevor Booker/Jan Vesely
*C Emeka Okafor*/Kevin Seraphin

I truly think this can be a playoff team.


----------



## RedsDrunk

RollWithEm said:


> Now that this situation got resolved, here's their line-up:
> 
> *PG John Wall*/Shelvin Mack
> *SG Bradley Beal*/Jordan Crawford
> *SF Trevor Ariza*/Martell Webster/Chris Singleton
> *PF Nenê*/Trevor Booker/Jan Vesely
> *C Emeka Okafor*/Kevin Seraphin
> 
> I truly think this can be a playoff team.


Agreed


----------



## Nessa97

RollWithEm said:


> Now that this situation got resolved, here's their line-up:
> 
> *PG John Wall*/Shelvin Mack
> *SG Bradley Beal*/Jordan Crawford
> *SF Trevor Ariza*/Martell Webster/Chris Singleton
> *PF Nenê*/Trevor Booker/Jan Vesely
> *C Emeka Okafor*/Kevin Seraphin
> 
> I truly think this can be a playoff team.


Looks like a good team to me.


----------



## jericho

RollWithEm said:


> Now that this situation got resolved, here's their line-up:
> 
> *PG John Wall*/Shelvin Mack
> *SG Bradley Beal*/Jordan Crawford
> *SF Trevor Ariza*/Martell Webster/Chris Singleton
> *PF Nenê*/Trevor Booker/Jan Vesely
> *C Emeka Okafor*/Kevin Seraphin
> 
> I truly think this can be a playoff team.


I like the depth, and I can see them sneaking in the back door of the playoffs but not scaring anyone. The backcourt really is the key. Is Beal ready to start in the NBA, and can he average 15-16 ppg while playing reasonable defense? And since Wall is likely their go-to scorer in crunch time (which is not really what you want to have to rely on your PG for), can he lift his scoring efficiency by a noticeable degree this season? 

Nene and Okafar are an interesting pair. Each has been disappointing and injury-prone, but each is capable of playing above average post defense when motivated and healthy.


----------



## Bogg

Ariza, Nene, and Okafor just need to play defense, rebound, and finish easy buckets, which is perfect for them. Priorities A, B, and C are developing the young guards and letting them learn how to play in an NBA system. I like where Washington's head is at right.


----------



## jericho

Right, but who scores the points for them?


----------

